# Q re Egg Share at Care Manchester



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

just a quick question, we had hoped to use known donor sperm but they had a change of heart so we are now want to go with original plan of ES at Care in Manchester. 

just before we get the Doc to refer us could anyone tell me the highest FSH results that they are happy to accept?  i really dont want to hassle them much more but also dont want to get my hopes up too high before we meet with them as my last FSH was 9.6 so if anyone has any info i would be grateful

thanks

mo x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was told anything below 10,


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

You FSH should be under 10 at most clinics, some perfer something under 8. It really depends on the clinic... I would give them a quick call and ask for some info about ES at the hospital. 

Good luck hun, I am sure you wil be fine!
Natalie xxx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks ladies  and wishing you both lots of luck  

mo x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Best of luck and keep us posted, you can always come and join the rest of egg share girlies on the chit chat thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148536.0


----------

